# Firelight



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going as a Frankenstein this year for Halloween and it reminded me of this spoof of "Twilight" from SNL. haha check it out!

http://www.hulu.com/watch/107500/saturday-night-live-snl-digital-short-firelight


----------

